# Help! Anyone know how to make these..?



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know how you'd make it from a video unless it's on a tripod and the camera is pointing in one position. If that's the case you can grab a bunch of frames using something like Premiere Pro (that's what I use anyway) then make the sequence shot in photoshop etc. 

Normally to get a shot like that you would use a stills camera, ideally a DSLR with a decent frame rate mounted on a tripod in position. Then you just need to take the shots you want, open them all as separate layers in photoshop and just mask out everything except the rider in each layer, flatten the image, edit. 

I've made a couple but have never had a tripod when taking the shots. The minute movement between each shot is a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

you can use a camera and take multiple shots if it has a fast burst rate.
or you can take a video camera and take individual frames out.
then you just Photoshop them together.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like a wide lens too


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

speedjason said:


> you can use a camera and take multiple shots if it has a fast burst rate.
> or you can take a video camera and take individual frames out.
> then you just Photoshop them together.


Great suggestion. Did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## KBboards98 (Jul 8, 2013)

So, if I set up my go pro on a tripod by the jump or feature on like a 1 picture per second burst mode it would be easier?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's not burst, video, or photoshop...the new, high end dslr have this mode, the camera just puts it all together in one shot...my wife's nikon can do it but i forget what they call it


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Some can for sure. On my 5D3 it's called multiple exposure mode. But if you don't have a camera capable of blending in-camera then it's photoshop all the way. 

BTW OP - one per second isn't going to be fast enough. You'd want at least 5.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

This really doesn't look like something shot with a high end dslr (or the compression used is really bad). Way to washed out and not so nice colors. Also shooting in burst mode then afterwards creating the sequence in photochop is the standard way of doing this and far better then doing it in-camera since you'll have way more control. It's not even that hard: Creating an Action Sequence Photo in Photoshop.
Anyway, from the looks of it this might very well have been shot with a GoPro in burst mode, that's like 30 frames per sec depending on settings, which is definitely enough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You will definitely want a fast firing/burst rate to accomplish this. Think about it. At 1/500th of a sec shutter speed, (...which probably isn't fast enough to begin with.) If you have a 10 frames per sec. firing rate, you've recorded 10/500 ths of a second of the action. Leaving *490/500 th* of the action Un-Recorded! In a 4 sec. burst. that's 2,000ths sec. of action, you've got 1960ths of that _between_ the shutter snaps!


A _LOT_ can happen in that time! Use the fastest burst rate your gear will allow.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my phone does this shit.


----------

